# Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong…Part 1 - Sumeike



## secretstallion

Hello Boys & Girls (and anyone in between).

I recently had a little spare time, so I thought it would be fun to do some latex band testing.

The purpose of the testing was to simply get an IDEA of how much power latex bands could generate when using different band thicknesses,

straight and tapered band cuts and using different sized ball bearings.

I also wanted to get an IDEA of how much draw weight it would take to generate this power. I say IDEA because as everyone knows, this is not an exact science.

I just wanted to create my own set of data that I could always refer back to in the future.

In order to achieve the set of data that I wanted, I had to make sure that when I draw the pouch back to my anchor point,

which is currently my ear, the band was as close to maximum stretch as I dare.

On a fun day, if I just want to smash cans with a heavy setup and I don't care about band life, then I can use these band results just as they are,

or even reduce their active length a tiny bit more for even more power.

Otherwise, I can simply increase the active length of my chosen straight or tapered band, until I achieve my desired results for a combination of power,

draw weight, ball bearing size, and of course, band life.

I can also use this set of data to search for light setups too. I can find the lowest draw weight results and then once again, simply increase the active length

until I achieve my desired results for a combination of power, draw weight, ball bearing size, and of course, band life.

I can also use this set of data to get an IDEA of the difference in potential between different latex band brands,

different thicknesses, different tapers, tapers versus straight band cuts and different sized ball bearings.

Bottom line, my set of data provides me with all the information I will ever need for anything I will ever wish to do.

So, I decided to copy and paste my results here, just in case anyone else could use this set of data.

TESTING

I tested 3 different brands of latex and included every thickness they had to offer:

Sumeike 0.40 - 0.45 - 0.50 - 0.55 - 0.60 - 0.65 - 0.70

Precise 3rd Generation 0.40 - 0.45 - 0.50 - 0.55 - 0.60 - 0.65 - 0.70 - 0.75

SoBong Taichi 0.40 - 0.50 - 0.60 - 0.70

I tested 23 different straight and tapered band cuts ranging from 30mm down to 3/8 inch.

To keep it simple, I tested the band cuts in imperial, along with the three band cuts shown in metric.

When converted to metric, they include close to all the sizes that I have ever seen.

Straight: 30mm - 30mm, 1 - 1, 7/8 - 7/8, 3/4 - 3/4, 5/8 - 5/8, 1/2 - 1/2, 3/8 - 3/8.

1/8 inch Tapers: 1 - 7/8, 7/8 - 3/4, 3/4 - 5/8, 5/8 - 1/2, 1/2 - 3/8.

1/4 inch Tapers: 30mm - 25mm, 1 - 3/4, 7/8 - 5/8, 3/4 - 1/2, 5/8 - 3/8.

3/8 inch Tapers: 30mm - 20mm, 1 - 5/8, 7/8 - 1/2, 3/4 - 3/8.

1/2 inch Tapers: 1 - 1/2, 7/8 - 3/8.

If anyone is interested in an economical way of carrying out testing like this, then let me show you what I did.

I cut 3 pairs of bands; 30mm - 30mm, 30mm - 20mm and 7/8 - 5/8.

The idea is to start with the largest band cut and then reduce the length and taper down to the next smaller cut.

Set 1). 30 - 30, then 30 - 25, 1 - 1, 1 - 7/8, 7/8 - 7/8, 7/8 - 3/4, 3/4 - 3/4, 3/4 - 5/8, 5/8 - 5/8, 5/8 - 1/2, 1/2 - 1/2, 1/2 - 3/8, 3/8 - 3/8.

Set 2). 30 - 20, then 1 - 3/4, 1 - 5/8, 1 - 1/2, 7/8 - 1/2, 3/4 - 1/2, 3/4 - 3/8, 5/8 - 3/8.

Set 3). 7/8 - 5/8, then 7/8 - 3/8.

Whenever I encountered breaking bands, I would simply cut a new band set to that size and carry on.

I also tested all the ball bearing ammo sizes that I am interested in, which are 6mm, 7mm, 8mm & 9.5mm.

TESTING METHOD

1). I cut the pair of bands, attach the pouch and then attach the band set to my OTT slingshot.

I test to make sure that when I draw back with ammo in the pouch, it feels like the band is stretched to as close to maximum as I dare.

I may have to reduce the length by a couple of mm's or so in order to fine tune this.

2). I will then remove the band set from the slingshot and then attach it to the testing rig. The testing rig has been made to replicate my 30.5 inch draw.

Here is a crude 2-minute video of my testing rig if you are interested. 




3). I hook the digital luggage scales onto the pouch, and then pull back and hook it onto the clamp. This replicates my 30.5 inch draw length.

Of course, these are just digital luggage scales, but all I want is an IDEA of the draw weight, which is fine.

I record the result exactly as it appears on the digital luggage scales.

4). I then load a 6mm ball bearing into the pouch and then pull it back and insert it into the trigger release mechanism, which also replicates my 30.5 inch draw length.

I hold for about 2 seconds and then fire the 6mm ball bearing over the chronograph. I do this 3 times in total and then record the average result.

I then repeat the same process for 7mm, 8mm and 9.5mm ball bearings.

There are 3 reasons why I use the testing rig:

1). It provides consistency in draw length and pouch release, which in turn provides consistency in results.

2). It prevents me from accidentally hitting the chronograph and causing unnecessary damage to it.

3). It provides a great platform to test the draw weight.

Oh yes&#8230;and once I remove the clamp and attach my Red Dot Sight&#8230;it turns into something much more fun!

Here is a crude 30-second video if you are interested. 




I have separated the 3 sets of latex band testing results into 3 separate threads because of the lengthy results.

I recommend that you view them in the following order:

Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong&#8230;Part 1 - Sumeike

Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong&#8230;Part 2 - Precise

Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong&#8230;Part 3 - SoBong

So here are the results for Sumeike 0.40 to 0.70.

Column 1 = Band cut with ball bearing ammo size.

Column 2 = Average speed in Feet Per Second (FPS)

Column 3 = Draw Weight in pounds (lbs), exactly as it appears on the digital luggage scales.

Column 4 = Temperature indoors, which was always the same.

I don't include the actual length of the band in the results for 2 reasons.

1). We all have different draw lengths.

2). The band length could be 10mm or more out because of the natural stretch increase over time.

Besides, we all know when we have pulled the band to or close to maximum stretch.

SUMEIKE 0.40

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 11.02 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 242

Ammo - 7mm 234

Ammo - 8mm 222

Ammo - 9.5mm 199

1 - 1 inch 10.49 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 252

Ammo - 7mm 238

Ammo - 8mm 224

Ammo - 9.5mm 185

7/8 - 7/8 inch 9.81 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 251

Ammo - 7mm 235

Ammo - 8mm 200

Ammo - 9.5mm 177

3/4 - 3/4 inch 8.72 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 245

Ammo - 7mm 228

Ammo - 8mm 196

Ammo - 9.5mm 171

5/8 - 5/8 inch 8.52 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 237

Ammo - 7mm 205

Ammo - 8mm 183

Ammo - 9.5mm 180

1/2 - 1/2 inch 6.13 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 221

Ammo - 7mm 198

Ammo - 8mm 183

Ammo - 9.5mm 162

3/8 - 3/8 inch 4.30 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 197

Ammo - 7mm 183

Ammo - 8mm 169

Ammo - 9.5mm 144

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 10.61 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 264

Ammo - 7mm 249

Ammo - 8mm 234

Ammo - 9.5mm 200

7/8 - 3/4 inch 8.75 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 255

Ammo - 7mm 240

Ammo - 8mm 219

Ammo - 9.5mm 190

3/4 - 5/8 inch 8.97 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 249

Ammo - 7mm 215

Ammo - 8mm 211

Ammo - 9.5mm 181

5/8 - 1/2 inch 7.20 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 243

Ammo - 7mm 223

Ammo - 8mm 204

Ammo - 9.5mm 173

1/2 - 3/8 inch 5.50 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 224

Ammo - 7mm 204

Ammo - 8mm 187

Ammo - 9.5mm 158

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 11.15 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 260

Ammo - 7mm 250

Ammo - 8mm 233

Ammo - 9.5mm 206

1 - 3/4 inch 8.40 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 249

Ammo - 7mm 233

Ammo - 8mm 217

Ammo - 9.5mm 188

7/8 - 5/8 inch 10.22 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 270

Ammo - 7mm 251

Ammo - 8mm 227

Ammo - 9.5mm 195

3/4 - 1/2 inch 7.55 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 252

Ammo - 7mm 232

Ammo - 8mm 211

Ammo - 9.5mm 178

5/8 - 3/8 inch 6.50 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 239

Ammo - 7mm 220

Ammo - 8mm 198

Ammo - 9.5mm 167

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 9.79 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 255

Ammo - 7mm 241

Ammo - 8mm 227

Ammo - 9.5mm 197

1 - 5/8 inch 7.91 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 260

Ammo - 7mm 241

Ammo - 8mm 223

Ammo - 9.5mm 190

7/8 - 1/2 inch 7.81 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 241

Ammo - 8mm 218

Ammo - 9.5mm 184

3/4 - 3/8 inch 7.85 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 258

Ammo - 7mm 236

Ammo - 8mm 211

Ammo - 9.5mm 178

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 7.84 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 266

Ammo - 7mm 245

Ammo - 8mm 221

Ammo - 9.5mm 187

7/8 - 3/8 inch 9.58 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 270

Ammo - 7mm 247

Ammo - 8mm 223

Ammo - 9.5mm 187

SUMEIKE 0.45

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 11.35 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 229

Ammo - 7mm 220

Ammo - 8mm 198

Ammo - 9.5mm 182

1 - 1 inch 9.84 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 248

Ammo - 7mm 238

Ammo - 8mm 214

Ammo - 9.5mm 177

7/8 - 7/8 inch 9.36 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 239

Ammo - 7mm 212

Ammo - 8mm 183

Ammo - 9.5mm 160

3/4 - 3/4 inch 8.33 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 239

Ammo - 7mm 201

Ammo - 8mm 183

Ammo - 9.5mm 159

5/8 - 5/8 inch 9.02 20 /64

Ammo - 6mm 226

Ammo - 7mm 189

Ammo - 8mm 170

Ammo - 9.5mm 156

1/2 - 1/2 inch 6.17 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 200

Ammo - 7mm 168

Ammo - 8mm 149

Ammo - 9.5mm 151

3/8 - 3/8 inch 6.79 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 189

Ammo - 7mm 173

Ammo - 8mm 159

Ammo - 9.5mm 139

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 10.26 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 264

Ammo - 7mm 246

Ammo - 8mm 232

Ammo - 9.5mm 201

7/8 - 3/4 inch 8.92 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 267

Ammo - 7mm 252

Ammo - 8mm 234

Ammo - 9.5mm 202

3/4 - 5/8 inch 8.11 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 250

Ammo - 7mm 228

Ammo - 8mm 203

Ammo - 9.5mm 180

5/8 - 1/2 inch 9.10 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 229

Ammo - 7mm 198

Ammo - 8mm 176

Ammo - 9.5mm 167

1/2 - 3/8 inch 6.96 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 217

Ammo - 7mm 199

Ammo - 8mm 180

Ammo - 9.5mm 151

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 11.37 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 254

Ammo - 7mm 252

Ammo - 8mm 235

Ammo - 9.5mm 216

1 - 3/4 inch 7.70 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 248

Ammo - 7mm 237

Ammo - 8mm 224

Ammo - 9.5mm 195

7/8 - 5/8 inch 7.33 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 257

Ammo - 7mm 241

Ammo - 8mm 224

Ammo - 9.5mm 191

3/4 - 1/2 inch 6.37 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 258

Ammo - 7mm 238

Ammo - 8mm 215

Ammo - 9.5mm 181

5/8 - 3/8 inch 5.65 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 244

Ammo - 7mm 222

Ammo - 8mm 199

Ammo - 9.5mm 166

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 9.19 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 254

Ammo - 7mm 243

Ammo - 8mm 230

Ammo - 9.5mm 202

1 - 5/8 inch 7.67 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 264

Ammo - 7mm 249

Ammo - 8mm 230

Ammo - 9.5mm 196

7/8 - 1/2 inch 6.74 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 244

Ammo - 8mm 223

Ammo - 9.5mm 185

3/4 - 3/8 inch 5.83 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 255

Ammo - 7mm 233

Ammo - 8mm 205

Ammo - 9.5mm 176

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 7.23 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 275

Ammo - 7mm 255

Ammo - 8mm 232

Ammo - 9.5mm 192

7/8 - 3/8 inch 6.24 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 272

Ammo - 7mm 246

Ammo - 8mm 218

Ammo - 9.5mm 182

SUMEIKE 0.50

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 11.53 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 235

Ammo - 7mm 229

Ammo - 8mm 223

Ammo - 9.5mm 207

1 - 1 inch 10.80 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 257

Ammo - 7mm 245

Ammo - 8mm 238

Ammo - 9.5mm 212

7/8 - 7/8 inch 9.45 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 259

Ammo - 7mm 248

Ammo - 8mm 233

Ammo - 9.5mm 206

3/4 - 3/4 inch 8.50 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 263

Ammo - 7mm 247

Ammo - 8mm 231

Ammo - 9.5mm 198

5/8 - 5/8 inch 7.45 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 252

Ammo - 7mm 236

Ammo - 8mm 219

Ammo - 9.5mm 187

1/2 - 1/2 inch 7.44 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 241

Ammo - 7mm 223

Ammo - 8mm 206

Ammo - 9.5mm 178

3/8 - 3/8 inch 7.15 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 205

Ammo - 7mm 178

Ammo - 8mm 174

Ammo - 9.5mm 158

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 10.48 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 252

Ammo - 7mm 243

Ammo - 8mm 231

Ammo - 9.5mm 203

7/8 - 3/4 inch 9.59 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 258

Ammo - 7mm 245

Ammo - 8mm 227

Ammo - 9.5mm 200

3/4 - 5/8 inch 8.35 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 273

Ammo - 7mm 257

Ammo - 8mm 237

Ammo - 9.5mm 204

5/8 - 1/2 inch 7.95 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 262

Ammo - 7mm 241

Ammo - 8mm 219

Ammo - 9.5mm 188

1/2 - 3/8 inch 7.30 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 250

Ammo - 7mm 228

Ammo - 8mm 209

Ammo - 9.5mm 176

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 11.44 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 245

Ammo - 7mm 238

Ammo - 8mm 230

Ammo - 9.5mm 209

1 - 3/4 inch 10.00 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 266

Ammo - 7mm 255

Ammo - 8mm 241

Ammo - 9.5mm 213

7/8 - 5/8 inch 8.85 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 270

Ammo - 7mm 254

Ammo - 8mm 236

Ammo - 9.5mm 203

3/4 - 1/2 inch 7.74 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 248

Ammo - 8mm 227

Ammo - 9.5mm 195

5/8 - 3/8 inch 9.38 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 241

Ammo - 8mm 218

Ammo - 9.5mm 186

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 10.74 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 263

Ammo - 7mm 254

Ammo - 8mm 241

Ammo - 9.5mm 215

1 - 5/8 inch 9.94 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 284

Ammo - 7mm 269

Ammo - 8mm 251

Ammo - 9.5mm 216

7/8 - 1/2 inch 8.54 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 280

Ammo - 7mm 262

Ammo - 8mm 240

Ammo - 9.5mm 206

3/4 - 3/8 inch 8.17 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 277

Ammo - 7mm 255

Ammo - 8mm 230

Ammo - 9.5mm 192

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 9.61 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 305

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 254

Ammo - 9.5mm 214

7/8 - 3/8 inch 8.61 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 300

Ammo - 7mm 273

Ammo - 8mm 245

Ammo - 9.5mm 204

SUMEIKE 0.55

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 12.84 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 238

Ammo - 7mm 234

Ammo - 8mm 227

Ammo - 9.5mm 213

1 - 1 inch 12.38 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 266

Ammo - 7mm 258

Ammo - 8mm 244

Ammo - 9.5mm 218

7/8 - 7/8 inch 11.60 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 267

Ammo - 7mm 257

Ammo - 8mm 240

Ammo - 9.5mm 204

3/4 - 3/4 inch 11.00 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 262

Ammo - 7mm 243

Ammo - 8mm 209

Ammo - 9.5mm 182

5/8 - 5/8 inch 8.80 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 235

Ammo - 7mm 212

Ammo - 8mm 199

Ammo - 9.5mm 178

1/2 - 1/2 inch 8.00 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 234

Ammo - 7mm 217

Ammo - 8mm 191

Ammo - 9.5mm 175

3/8 - 3/8 inch 7.47 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 212

Ammo - 7mm 197

Ammo - 8mm 178

Ammo - 9.5mm 163

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 9.50 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 223

Ammo - 7mm 217

Ammo - 8mm 211

Ammo - 9.5mm 194

7/8 - 3/4 inch 9.41 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 238

Ammo - 7mm 232

Ammo - 8mm 216

Ammo - 9.5mm 193

3/4 - 5/8 inch 10.00 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 271

Ammo - 7mm 255

Ammo - 8mm 238

Ammo - 9.5mm 205

5/8 - 1/2 inch 9.40 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 258

Ammo - 7mm 239

Ammo - 8mm 221

Ammo - 9.5mm 192

1/2 - 3/8 inch 9.35 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 251

Ammo - 7mm 231

Ammo - 8mm 212

Ammo - 9.5mm 183

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 10.37 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 213

Ammo - 7mm 209

Ammo - 8mm 205

Ammo - 9.5mm 190

1 - 3/4 inch 11.23 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 290

Ammo - 7mm 279

Ammo - 8mm 260

Ammo - 9.5mm 227

7/8 - 5/8 inch 10.74 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 282

Ammo - 7mm 264

Ammo - 8mm 248

Ammo - 9.5mm 214

3/4 - 1/2 inch 9.28 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 278

Ammo - 7mm 260

Ammo - 8mm 239

Ammo - 9.5mm 207

5/8 - 3/8 inch 6.55 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 260

Ammo - 7mm 239

Ammo - 8mm 217

Ammo - 9.5mm 181

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 12.30 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 282

Ammo - 7mm 272

Ammo - 8mm 258

Ammo - 9.5mm 230

1 - 5/8 inch 9.09  20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 245

Ammo - 7mm 236

Ammo - 8mm 225

Ammo - 9.5mm 200

7/8 - 1/2 inch 10.28 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 295

Ammo - 7mm 276

Ammo - 8mm 252

Ammo - 9.5mm 221

3/4 - 3/8 inch 7.30 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 271

Ammo - 7mm 250

Ammo - 8mm 226

Ammo - 9.5mm 190

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 8.57 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 251

Ammo - 8mm 233

Ammo - 9.5mm 200

7/8 - 3/8 inch 7.86 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 275

Ammo - 7mm 255

Ammo - 8mm 230

Ammo - 9.5mm 191

SUMEIKE 0.60

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 11.17 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 160

Ammo - 7mm 166

Ammo - 8mm 166

Ammo - 9.5mm 163

1 - 1 inch 9.52 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 180

Ammo - 7mm 179

Ammo - 8mm 176

Ammo - 9.5mm 170

7/8 - 7/8 inch 9.07 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 195

Ammo - 7mm 193

Ammo - 8mm 190

Ammo - 9.5mm 179

3/4 - 3/4 inch 8.75 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 213

Ammo - 7mm 208

Ammo - 8mm 203

Ammo - 9.5mm 173

5/8 - 5/8 inch 7.45 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 223

Ammo - 7mm 217

Ammo - 8mm 206

Ammo - 9.5mm 171

1/2 - 1/2 inch 7.11 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 235

Ammo - 7mm 221

Ammo - 8mm 182

Ammo - 9.5mm 169

3/8 - 3/8 inch 5.68 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 222

Ammo - 7mm 201

Ammo - 8mm 188

Ammo - 9.5mm 162

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 9.46 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 192

Ammo - 7mm 189

Ammo - 8mm 186

Ammo - 9.5mm 177

7/8 - 3/4 inch 9.05 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 208

Ammo - 7mm 205

Ammo - 8mm 199

Ammo - 9.5mm 183

3/4 - 5/8 inch 8.33 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 227

Ammo - 7mm 220

Ammo - 8mm 211

Ammo - 9.5mm 177

5/8 - 1/2 inch 7.22 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 239

Ammo - 7mm 228

Ammo - 8mm 210

Ammo - 9.5mm 183

1/2 - 3/8 inch 6.23 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 249

Ammo - 7mm 230

Ammo - 8mm 211

Ammo - 9.5mm 176

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 10.07  20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 179

Ammo - 7mm 176

Ammo - 8mm 175

Ammo - 9.5mm 162

1 - 3/4 inch 8.97 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 190

Ammo - 7mm 188

Ammo - 8mm 182

Ammo - 9.5mm 175

7/8 - 5/8 inch 8.86 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 219

Ammo - 7mm 213

Ammo - 8mm 206

Ammo - 9.5mm 188

3/4 - 1/2 inch 8.06 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 238

Ammo - 7mm 222

Ammo - 8mm 211

Ammo - 9.5mm 191

5/8 - 3/8 inch 7.41 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 248

Ammo - 8mm 226

Ammo - 9.5mm 191

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 9.51 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 187

Ammo - 7mm 183

Ammo - 8mm 179

Ammo - 9.5mm 170

1 - 5/8 inch 8.55 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 212

Ammo - 7mm 204

Ammo - 8mm 199

Ammo - 9.5mm 184

7/8 - 1/2 inch 8.23 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 236

Ammo - 7mm 227

Ammo - 8mm 216

Ammo - 9.5mm 194

3/4 - 3/8 inch 7.65 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 263

Ammo - 7mm 248

Ammo - 8mm 230

Ammo - 9.5mm 196

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 8.33 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 234

Ammo - 7mm 225

Ammo - 8mm 214

Ammo - 9.5mm 194

7/8 - 3/8 inch 7.90 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 257

Ammo - 7mm 241

Ammo - 8mm 227

Ammo - 9.5mm 196

SUMEIKE 0.65

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 15.66 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 228

Ammo - 7mm 224

Ammo - 8mm 215

Ammo - 9.5mm 214

1 - 1 inch 15.00 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 250

Ammo - 7mm 242

Ammo - 8mm 241

Ammo - 9.5mm 225

7/8 - 7/8 inch 14.13 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 262

Ammo - 7mm 255

Ammo - 8mm 251

Ammo - 9.5mm 221

3/4 - 3/4 inch 12.12 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 260

Ammo - 7mm 247

Ammo - 8mm 219

Ammo - 9.5mm 196

5/8 - 5/8 inch 10.83 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 245

Ammo - 7mm 228

Ammo - 8mm 218

Ammo - 9.5mm 184

1/2 - 1/2 inch 10.45 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 256

Ammo - 7mm 239

Ammo - 8mm 209

Ammo - 9.5mm 176

3/8 - 3/8 inch 9.25 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 230

Ammo - 7mm 200

Ammo - 8mm 196

Ammo - 9.5mm 178

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 14.84 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 268

Ammo - 7mm 259

Ammo - 8mm 251

Ammo - 9.5mm 235

7/8 - 3/4 inch 13.24 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 277

Ammo - 7mm 274

Ammo - 8mm 259

Ammo - 9.5mm 234

3/4 - 5/8 inch 11.64 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 277

Ammo - 7mm 266

Ammo - 8mm 242

Ammo - 9.5mm 220

5/8 - 1/2 inch 11.20 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 273

Ammo - 7mm 258

Ammo - 8mm 243

Ammo - 9.5mm 203

1/2 - 3/8 inch 9.54 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 271

Ammo - 7mm 252

Ammo - 8mm 231

Ammo - 9.5mm 198

TAPERED - 1/4 inch 15.92 20 / 64

30mm - 25mm

Ammo - 6mm 248

Ammo - 7mm 243

Ammo - 8mm 235

Ammo - 9.5mm 228

1 - 3/4 inch 13.57 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 280

Ammo - 7mm 272

Ammo - 8mm 260

Ammo - 9.5mm 235

7/8 - 5/8 inch 12.70 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 290

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 262

Ammo - 9.5mm 227

3/4 - 1/2 inch 13.75 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 284

Ammo - 7mm 269

Ammo - 8mm 251

Ammo - 9.5mm 217

5/8 - 3/8 inch 7.91 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 257

Ammo - 7mm 242

Ammo - 8mm 225

Ammo - 9.5mm 195

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 14.59 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 259

Ammo - 7mm 256

Ammo - 8mm 248

Ammo - 9.5mm 230

1 - 5/8 inch 13.04 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 304

Ammo - 7mm 292

Ammo - 8mm 277

Ammo - 9.5mm 240

7/8 - 1/2 inch 7.84 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 211

Ammo - 7mm 204

Ammo - 8mm 195

Ammo - 9.5mm 169

3/4 - 3/8 inch 7.76 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 242

Ammo - 7mm 231

Ammo - 8mm 219

Ammo - 9.5mm 190

TAPERED - 1/2 inch 13.70 20 / 64

1 - 1/2 inch

Ammo - 6mm 314

Ammo - 7mm 297

Ammo - 8mm 278

Ammo - 9.5mm 238

7/8 - 3/8 inch 7.64 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 229

Ammo - 7mm 218

Ammo - 8mm 209

Ammo - 9.5mm 187

SUMEIKE 0.70

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 11.80 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 156

Ammo - 7mm 155

Ammo - 8mm 157

Ammo - 9.5mm 152

1 - 1 inch 10.45 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 170

Ammo - 7mm 169

Ammo - 8mm 166

Ammo - 9.5mm 162

7/8 - 7/8 inch 9.86 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 176

Ammo - 7mm 174

Ammo - 8mm 172

Ammo - 9.5mm 167

3/4 - 3/4 inch 8.65 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 136

Ammo - 7mm 151

Ammo - 8mm 180

Ammo - 9.5mm 162

5/8 - 5/8 inch 7.80 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 185

Ammo - 7mm 188

Ammo - 8mm 185

Ammo - 9.5mm 156

1/2 - 1/2 inch 6.23 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 203

Ammo - 7mm 197

Ammo - 8mm 185

Ammo - 9.5mm 154

3/8 - 3/8 inch 5.53 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 210

Ammo - 7mm 199

Ammo - 8mm 177

Ammo - 9.5mm 156

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 9.96 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 176

Ammo - 7mm 174

Ammo - 8mm 172

Ammo - 9.5mm 165

7/8 - 3/4 inch 9.07 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 185

Ammo - 7mm 183

Ammo - 8mm 178

Ammo - 9.5mm 171

3/4 - 5/8 inch 8.29 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 193

Ammo - 7mm 188

Ammo - 8mm 185

Ammo - 9.5mm 161

5/8 - 1/2 inch 7.23 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 208

Ammo - 7mm 202

Ammo - 8mm 188

Ammo - 9.5mm 157

1/2 - 3/8 inch 6.62 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 224

Ammo - 7mm 213

Ammo - 8mm 195

Ammo - 9.5mm 170

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 10.99 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 167

Ammo - 7mm 165

Ammo - 8mm 163

Ammo - 9.5mm 160

1 - 3/4 inch 9.40 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 178

Ammo - 7mm 175

Ammo - 8mm 171

Ammo - 9.5mm 157

7/8 - 5/8 inch 8.46 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 191

Ammo - 7mm 187

Ammo - 8mm 183

Ammo - 9.5mm 164

3/4 - 1/2 inch 7.65 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 196

Ammo - 7mm 193

Ammo - 8mm 182

Ammo - 9.5mm 157

5/8 - 3/8 inch 6.62 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 226

Ammo - 7mm 213

Ammo - 8mm 204

Ammo - 9.5mm 178

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 10.65 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 184

Ammo - 7mm 180

Ammo - 8mm 175

Ammo - 9.5mm 168

1 - 5/8 inch 8.92 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 191

Ammo - 7mm 186

Ammo - 8mm 181

Ammo - 9.5mm 172

7/8 - 1/2 inch 7.85 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 198

Ammo - 7mm 192

Ammo - 8mm 188

Ammo - 9.5mm 158

3/4 - 3/8 inch 7.19 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 224

Ammo - 7mm 216

Ammo - 8mm 193

Ammo - 9.5mm 183

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 8.23 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 201

Ammo - 7mm 192

Ammo - 8mm 187

Ammo - 9.5mm 172

7/8 - 3/8 inch 7.43 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 232

Ammo - 7mm 220

Ammo - 8mm 207

Ammo - 9.5mm 187

Based on this set of data, I can now create an endless amount of lists.

Now, remember that fun day that I mentioned, where I just want to smash cans with a heavy setup and I don't care about band life.

Well, I can use these band results just as they are, or even reduce their active length a tiny bit more for even more power.

The following 4 lists give me an IDEA of the power potential offered by the 4 different sized ball bearings.

Ammo - 6mm - FPS OF 270 AND ABOVE

FPS Band Cut DW Thickness

314 1 - 1/2 13.70 0.65

305 1 - 1/2 9.61 0.50

304 1 - 5/8 13.04 0.65

300 7/8 - 3/8 8.61 0.50

295 7/8 - 1/2 10.28 0.55

290 1 - 3/4 11.23 0.55

290 7/8 - 5/8 12.70 0.65

284 1 - 5/8 9.94 0.50

284 3/4 - 1/2 13.75 0.65

282 7/8 - 5/8 10.74 0.55

282 30 - 20 12.30 0.55

280 1 - 3/4 13.57 0.65

280 7/8 - 1/2 8.54 0.50

278 3/4 - 1/2 9.28 0.55

277 3/4 - 5/8 11.64 0.65

277 7/8 - 3/4 13.24 0.65

277 3/4 - 3/8 8.17 0.50

275 7/8 - 3/8 7.86 0.55

275 1 - 1/2 7.23 0.45

273 5/8 - 1/2 11.20 0.65

273 3/4 - 5/8 8.35 0.50

272 7/8 - 3/8 6.24 0.45

271 3/4 - 5/8 10.00 0.55

271 1/2 - 3/8 9.54 0.65

271 3/4 - 3/8 7.30 0.55

270 7/8 - 5/8 10.22 0.40

270 7/8 - 3/8 9.58 0.40

270 7/8 - 5/8 8.85 0.50

Ammo - 7mm - FPS OF 250 AND ABOVE

FPS Band Cut DW Thickness

297 1 - 1/2 13.70 0.65

292 1 - 5/8 13.04 0.65

280 1 - 1/2 9.61 0.50

280 7/8 - 5/8 12.70 0.65

279 1 - 3/4  11.23 0.55

276 7/8 - 1/2 10.28 0.55

274 7/8 - 3/4 13.24 0.65

273 7/8 - 3/8 8.61 0.50

272 1 - 3/4 13.57 0.65

272 30 - 20 12.30 0.55

269 1 - 5/8 9.94 0.50

269 3/4 - 1/2 13.75 0.65

266 3/4 - 5/8 11.64 0.65

264 7/8 - 5/8 10.74 0.55

262 7/8 - 1/2 8.54 0.50

260 3/4 - 1/2 9.28 0.55

259 1 - 7/8 14.84 0.65

258 5/8 - 1/2 11.20 0.65

258 1 - 1 12.38 0.55

257 3/4 - 5/8 8.35 0.50

257 7/8 - 7/8 11.60 0.55

256 30 - 20 14.59 0.65

255 3/4 - 5/8 10.00 0.55

255 7/8 - 7/8 14.13 0.65

255 1 - 1/2 7.23 0.45

255 7/8 - 3/8 7.86 0.55

255 3/4 - 3/8 8.17 0.50

255 1 - 3/4 10.00 0.50

254 7/8 - 5/8 8.85 0.50

254 30 - 20 10.74 0.50

252 1/2 - 3/8 9.54 0.65

252 30 - 25 11.37 0.45

252 7/8 - 3/4 8.92 0.45

251 1 - 1/2 8.57 0.55

251 7/8 - 5/8 10.22 0.40

250 30 - 25 11.15 0.40

250 3/4 - 3/8 7.30 0.55

Ammo - 8mm - FPS OF 230 AND ABOVE

FPS Band Cut DW Thickness

278 1 - 1/2 13.70 0.65

277 1 - 5/8 13.04 0.65

262 7/8 - 5/8 12.70 0.65

260 1 - 3/4 11.23 0.55

260 1 - 3/4 13.57 0.65

259 7/8 - 3/4 13.24 0.65

258 30 - 20 12.30 0.55

254 1 - 1/2 9.61 0.50

252 7/8 - 1/2 10.28 0.55

251 3/4 - 1/2 13.75 0.65

251 7/8 - 7/8 14.13 0.65

251 1 - 7/8 14.84 0.65

251 1 - 5/8 9.94 0.50

248 30 - 20 14.59 0.65

248 7/8 - 5/8 10.74 0.55

245 7/8 - 3/8 8.61 0.50

244 1 - 1 12.38 0.55

243 5/8 - 1/2 11.20 0.65

242 3/4 - 5/8 11.64 0.65

241 1 - 1 15.00 0.65

241 30 - 20 10.74 0.50

241 1 - 3/4 10.00 0.50

240 7/8 - 7/8 11.60 0.55

240 7/8 - 1/2 8.54 0.50

239 3/4 - 1/2 9.28 0.55

238 3/4 - 5/8 10.00 0.55

238 1 - 1 10.80 0.50

237 3/4 - 5/8 8.35 0.50

236 7/8 - 5/8 8.85 0.50

235 30 - 25 15.92 0.65

235 30 - 25 11.37 0.45

234 7/8 - 3/4 8.92 0.45

234 1 - 7/8 10.61 0.40

233 7/8 - 7/8 9.45 0.50

233 1 - 1/2 8.57 0.55

233 30 - 25 11.15 0.40

232 1 - 7/8 10.26 0.45

232 1 - 1/2 7.23 0.45

231 1/2 - 3/8 9.54 0.65

231 3/4 - 3/4 8.50 0.50

231 1 - 7/8 10.48 0.50

230 30 - 20 9.19 0.45

230 1 - 5/8 7.67 0.45

230 30 - 25 11.44 0.50

230 3/4 - 3/8 8.17 0.50

230 7/8 - 3/8 7.86 0.55

230 3/4 - 3/8 7.65 0.60

Ammo - 9.5mm - FPS OF 200 AND ABOVE

FPS Band Cut DW Thickness

240 1 - 5/8 13.04 0.65

238 1 - 1/2 13.70 0.65

235 1 - 7/8 14.84 0.65

235 1 - 3/4 13.57 0.65

234 7/8 - 3/4 13.24 0.65

230 30 - 20 14.59 0.65

230 30 - 20 12.30 0.55

228 30 - 25 15.92 0.65

227 1 - 3/4 11.23 0.55

227 7/8 - 5/8 12.70 0.65

225 1 - 1 15.00 0.65

221 7/8 - 7/8 14.13 0.65

221 7/8 - 1/2 10.28 0.55

220 3/4 - 5/8 11.64 0.65

218 1 - 1 12.38 0.55

217 3/4 - 1/2 13.75 0.65

216 1 - 5/8 9.94 0.50

216 30 - 25 11.37 0.45

215 30 - 20 10.74 0.50

214 30 - 30 15.66 0.65

214 7/8 - 5/8 10.74 0.55

214 1 - 1/2 9.61 0.50

213 30 - 30 12.84 0.55

213 1 - 3/4 10.00 0.50

212 1 - 1 10.80 0.50

209 30 - 25 11.44 0.50

207 3/4 - 1/2 9.28 0.55

207 30 - 30 11.53 0.50

206 7/8 - 7/8 9.45 0.50

206 7/8 - 1/2 8.54 0.50

206 30 - 25 11.15 0.40

205 3/4 - 5/8 10.00 0.55

204 7/8 - 7/8 11.60 0.55

204 3/4 - 5/8 8.35 0.50

204 7/8 - 3/8 8.61 0.50

203 5/8 - 1/2 11.20 0.65

203 7/8 - 5/8 8.85 0.50

203 1 - 7/8 10.48 0.50

202 30 - 20 9.19 0.45

202 7/8 - 3/4 8.92  0.45

201 1 - 7/8 10.26 0.45

200 1 - 7/8 10.61 0.40

200 7/8 - 3/4 9.59 0.50

200 1 - 5/8 9.09 0.55

200 1 - 1/2 8.57 0.55

Now, if I want to do the same again, but this time I only want to focus on straight band cuts for some reason,

then the following 4 lists give me an IDEA of the power potential offered by the 4 different sized ball bearings.

Ammo - 6mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

267 7/8 - 7/8 11.60 0.55

266 1 - 1 12.38 0.55

263 3/4 - 3/4 8.50 0.50

262 3/4 - 3/4 11.00 0.55

262 7/8 - 7/8 14.13 0.65

260 3/4 - 3/4 12.12 0.65

Ammo - 7mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

258 1 - 1 12.38 0.55

257 7/8 - 7/8 11.60 0.55

255 7/8 - 7/8 14.13 0.65

248 7/8 - 7/8 9.45 0.50

247 3/4 - 3/4 8.50 0.50

247 3/4 - 3/4 12.12 0.65

Ammo - 8mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

251 7/8 - 7/8 14.13 0.65

244 1 - 1 12.38 0.55

241 1 - 1 15.00 0.65

240 7/8 - 7/8 11.60 0.55

238 1 - 1 10.80 0.50

233 7/8 - 7/8 9.45 0.50

Ammo - 9.5mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

225 1 - 1 15.00 0.65

221 7/8 - 7/8 14.13 0.65

218 1 - 1 12.38 0.55

214 30 - 30 15.66 0.65

213 30 - 30 12.84 0.55

212 1 - 1 10.80 0.50

Remember when I said that I could also use this set of data to search for light setups too?

Well, I can find the lowest draw weight results and then simply increase the active length until I achieve

my desired results for a combination of power, draw weight, ball bearing size, and of course, band life.

We have 2 more lists below just for that very purpose.

Ammo - 6mm - FPS FOR DRAW WEIGHTS OF 6 AND BELOW

255 3/4 - 3/8 5.83 0.45

244 5/8 - 3/8 5.65 0.45

224 1/2 - 3/8 5.50 0.40

222 3/8 - 3/8 5.68 0.60

210 3/8 - 3/8 5.53 0.70

197 3/8 - 3/8 4.30 0.40

Ammo - 7mm - FPS FOR DRAW WEIGHTS OF 6 AND BELOW

233 3/4 - 3/8 5.83 0.45

222 5/8 - 3/8 5.65 0.45

204 1/2 - 3/8 5.50 0.40

201 3/8 - 3/8 5.68 0.60

199 3/8 - 3/8 5.53 0.70

183 3/8 - 3/8 4.30 0.40

This Sumeike 0.45 with a 3/4 - 3/8 taper just so happens to be the same light setup used by the chinese 2018 world slingshot champion (well, 18 - 10mm).

By the way, you may experience a slight increase in power when compared to my set of data.

Firstly, for all my testing, I used an over sized pouch which was really meant for 10 - 13mm ammo.

This was the only pouch I had which had big enough holes to fit all the different thicknesses of latex band.

All my other pouches had tiny holes. These pouches would have made me give up on the testing project very quickly.

Secondly, I did not cut the 10mm or so excess latex from the pouch end. This enabled me to re-use the latex.

NOW FOR SOME IDEAS

If you start with 3/8 inch at the pouch and you don't like the band life, then you can increase the active length.

If you are still not happy, then move up to 1/2 inch at the pouch end.

If you use 1/2 inch at the pouch and you don't like the band life, then you can increase the active length.

If you are still not happy, then move up to 5/8 inch at the pouch end.

If you use 5/8 inch at the pouch and you don't like the band life, then you can increase the active length.

If you are still not happy, then move up to 3/4 inch at the pouch end.

If you use 3/4 inch at the pouch and you don't like the band life, then you can increase the active length.

If you are still not happy, then move up to 7/8 inch at the pouch end.

Well, you get the idea.

And if you are not happy with the band life of tapered band cuts in general, then try doing the same thing with straight band cuts instead.

TESTING RIG

If anyone wants to build one of these, they are very simple.

If you look at the above video, you will see that you only really need 3 things:

1) A length of wood.

You only actually need the top length of wood. I originally made this to replicate the distance of my original anchor point, which was beneath my dominant eye.

But then I found out that I was equally comfortable using my ear as an anchor point too.

So, instead of making a second one to replicate my second anchor point, I just simply cut the top length of wood in half, opened it up a couple

of inches to 30.5 inches, and then screwed a second length of wood underneath to support the top length of wood, which had been cut into two.

It means that I can now simply switch between the 2 anchor points with just a few screws.

The length of wood I used was 1250mm, it is a little long because I like to rest the end on my shoulder when I use it. The other dimensions are 45mm x 20mm.

2). Slingshot.

A cheap OTT slingshot with screws on the forks for quick and easy attachment and removal of band sets.

The metal forks were secured to the plastic handle by a screw in the centre.

I simply removed the screw to separate the fork from the handle, and then attached the fork near one end of the length of wood with a nut and bolt.

3). Slingshot trigger release mechanism.

I simply attached this to the length of wood by using 4 nuts and bolts, at a distance equal to my draw length.

And that's it; you can customise it however you want.

You can also attach a red dot sight for even more fun!

Now, if you are still interested, you can move onto Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong&#8230;Part 2 - Precise


----------



## boomslang

Wow, you sure put some time & effort into this..........'Really appreciate it...Looks like anyone w/questions on bands - tapering - speed & draw weight should be able to find exactly how they need to cut bands to achieve the performance they need...&#8230;...Hope this is saved for future references.

Thanks again.


----------



## Projectile Pilot

I've been watching the Terminator movies lately and I'm pretty sure you're a cyborg


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Cracking investigation, many thanks.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey Guys,

Boomslang - Yes, I always see people asking questions related to information contained within this thread on forums.

I think over the years, this may help guide a few people in the right direction.

Projectile Pilot - lol

AKA Forgotten - Once again, you are welcome.


----------



## pinguinu01

This is by far the most thorough band speed test I have seen in this forum and I have read all the previous ones (which were using bands no longer in widespread use).

Thank you for doing this.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey pinguinu01,

I have searched for a set of data like this, but I could never find it.

So I am glad that you have read all the previous related threads and can confirm that it really is not out there.

I would have been gutted if you had directed me to a thread that already contained this exact set of data.

It would mean that it was already out there but I had somehow missed it.

So thanks for that.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey Guys,

Here are the results in word documents, just in case the threads mysteriously disappear in the future.


----------



## Northerner

Thanks for the Word Docs. I just checked the first one and it opened up fine for me. I'll be saving these for sure.

Last night I spent an hour looking at the numbers and hardly got started with all the learning.


----------



## Projectile Pilot

I've only got experience with the 0.7 but your numbers seem lower than mine, at least with 9.5mm since that's the lightest I'll occasionally shoot. The first couple tests I posted were with a much higher than normal elongation but even 7.25" active for about a 32" draw has 7/16" steel beating your 9.5mm speeds by almost 30 fps in some cases


----------



## secretstallion

Northerner - You are welcome.

Hey Projectile Pilot,

Yes, that sounds about right.

Remember, my results are for a 30.5 inch draw, so I would expect your 32 inch draw to get faster speeds.

I would also expect someone with a 34 inch draw to get even faster speeds.

That is why someone on this forum gets 300 FPS with 9.5mm ball bearings using full butterfly.

It's because his draw length is longer still.

For a shorter draw, I would expect all the FPS results to move lower together.

For a longer draw, I would expect all the FPS results to move higher together.

And I would also expect the 23 band cut results to remain more or less in the same order too.


----------



## Northerner

Secretstallion....have you compared your freehand shooting to the machine shooting numbers? It would be interesting to see a few examples. I'm curious if the freehand produces a bit higher numbers. A machine release is completely dead. Freehand shooting can produce a bit more power from an active release and/or a frame flip.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey Northerner,

Yes, you are correct in suggesting that freehand slingshot FPS numbers may be slightly higher than testing rig FPS numbers.

I found that when I shoot freehand over a chronograph, I subconsciously try to cheat or 'push' the FPS numbers higher.

This may include drawing back a little further, releasing the ball bearing straight away instead of waiting about 2 seconds like I would do

in real life for aiming purposes and flicking my wrist forward upon release.

So the problem with using freehand is that I could not trust my results because there was no consistency.

I could not replicate these little cheats exactly the same every single time, especially when I don't always know that I am doing it.

This is the whole reason I chose to use the testing rig.

So, like I mentioned in the thread, I used the testing rig to solve these problems and guarantee consistency in my results.

I could not cheat by drawing back any further than 30.5 inch.

I could not cheat by flicking my wrist forward.

And I released the ball bearing 2 seconds after loading which is exactly what I do when I shoot freehand.

Which means my testing rig release is not completely dead as you suggest, because that would also have to mean that my freehand shooting

is completely dead too, because it is the exact same 2 second hold before pouch release.

I mentioned in the threads that you should not be surprised if you get higher FPS numbers when compared to those shown in the set of data.

I mentioned I use an oversized 10-13mm testing pouch and I do not cut the excess 10mm or so of latex from the pouch end.

Well, when you throw in those little cheats I mentioned, you can see why you can achieve higher FPS numbers than those shown.

This is why I kept repeating that this is an IDEA of the FPS, etc.

As an example, once I finished all of my testing, I then cut a 3/4 - 3/8 Sumeike 0.45 band set and then attached it onto my freehand slingshot.

But this time, instead of using an oversized testing pouch meant for 10-13mm, I used a small aerodynamic pouch meant for 6-7mm ball bearings.

This time I also removed the 10mm or so excess latex from the pouch end. I then shot a 6mm ball bearing.

My set of data showed 255 FPS. This time, however, 301 FPS appeared on the chronograph, but I was not surprised.

It was a combination of using the correct sized pouch, removing the excess latex, inconsistent draw length, inconsistent pouch release

and subconscious flicking of the wrist to push my numbers higher.

So my testing rig ensures me consistency in results when comparing FPS, band thickness, band cuts, draw weight and ball bearing size.

The set of data gives you an IDEA of what to expect when using my exact set of test criteria.

You can either enjoy the slightly higher FPS that you may achieve when using the appropriate pouch and shooting freehand,

or you can choose to use a combination of band thickness, band cut, draw weight and ball bearing size to achieve your desired results.

The set of data is the starting point, the rest is where the fun starts.

I am glad you asked this great question because it gives me a chance to add this information just in case someone else is wondering the same thing.

I shall post this on the other 2 comment sections because it is such a great question.


----------



## JPD-Madrid

The most complete report i have seen. thanks a lot for your time and sharing with us!


----------



## Northerner

Secretstallion... I fully understand the great resource that this test data is. It compares apples-to-apples by duplicating the shot style. It let's us see what happens with changes to various band thicknesses, widths and ammo weights. This all helps us chose a more efficient band for a desired purpose. It was important to fully address PP's question from all angles, as you are now doing. All the machine shots will be slower than a freehand shot unless the shooter is collapsing their back tension at the moment of release (shooting error).

Wrist "flicking" is not really cheating. It's a shooting style that many use. I use the flip style even when shooting 50-75 yards. Duplicating the flip gives consistent results. We had one member who could hit bottle caps at 20 yards when flipping.

A "dead" testing rig refers to the completely static shot. The frame is fixed in position. The pouch hold is fixed. The pouch does not move backwards at all during the shot (after clamped in jaws). In comparison, some shooters will draw, pause and then use a pull-through release (active release). This gives more speed and sometimes helps with their accuracy by keeping the draw linear. Some shooters flip the frame and do well with accuracy.

To summarize, you have the following reasons why the machine is slower than freehand shots.

oversized pouch

oversized tabs at pouch

dead frame on machine

static pouch release

Thanks for doing the test to prove that the freehand shot is faster. I'm surprised at the huge difference. As said from the beginning, the data is an IDEA and a place to start when picking bands. It's a very valuable tool and the consistently slower numbers make it no less valuable. We all shoot a bit different so even if you freehand shot it would not guaranty the same numbers for the next shooter.

As a bit of a sidebar, I do all my testing freehand and it takes far too much time but does tell me what I am actually getting when I shoot. The shortfall of this method is that we are often limited to how much we can shoot the same each session. I like to rest a bit after a test and then recheck the numbers with a few shots later in the day or the next day. I flip during the test and flip when shooting at targets. I usually pick a spot past the chronograph to focus on and try to shoot as I always do. As for consistency here are some numbers I got last night. I use 10 shots because I don't trust myself like I would be able to trust a machine. The machine would save me a lot of time if I was comparing bands.

244, 246, 247, 245, 249, 246, 247, 245, 247, 247 - ave = 246 fps

274, 277,274,274, 276, 275, 276,278, 278, 277 - ave = 276 fps

Thanks again for all the numbers! The data saved me from wasting time with thick bands for small 1/4" and 5/16" ammo. The data also helped me see the big advantage of tapers.

One thing missing from the data would not be possible to record accurately. Shooters often wonder approx how many shots were possible from a bandcut at a set draw length. This info can have a bearing on band selection. Unfortunately, there are too many variables with shot count but enough tests could give an approx number that would take too much time to get.

As mentioned above, the other factor is the feel of the band. Lots of us enjoy the stretchy bands that don't feel like an overdrawn recurve bow (stack). It would take months to record the feel on each bandcut and then it would only be your opinion instead of a measurable fact. This topic can be chatted about in other forum posts. The numbers that I posted above were for Precise Orange .55mm - 5/8" x 7/16" x 7 1/4" with 5/16" and 1/4" ammo (32" draw). These bands were once a bit wider and didn't feel smooth and they shot a bit slower. I trimmed them down which reduced draw weight about 12 oz and increased speed a bit. The band went from feeling stiff to feeling much better. Personal opinion only.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey Northerner,

Thanks for the great post. You ask questions that result in clarity to other members and you also bring clarity to the thread.

You have a way of helping me better answer other peoples posts, whether you are doing it accidentally or on purpose.

I may answer a question from Projectile Pilot and think that I have answered it fully. But then you ask me a question from a different angle

and I realise that maybe I had more to add.

I am in two minds whether to just hire you to keep this up!

You said that you do all your testing freehand.

You just reminded me of another reason why I used the testing rig.

I am taking a little time out from slingshot activities because all this intense testing made my thumb sore.

Can you imagine how bad it would have been if I had not used the testing rig for the shots.

I could never have finished the testing project.

Now that the hard work has been done, the testing rig has now served its purpose.

So I can now put it to one side, and just carry on any progress from here with a handheld slingshot like you, and focus on real numbers like you.

The consistency of your test numbers you got last night are great - You are probably the human equivalent of a testing rig.

I notice you got 276 FPS with your 1/4 inch ammo using Precise 0.55 with a 5/8 - 7/16 band cut.

My nearest equivalent would be 272 FPS with 6mm ammo using Precise 0.55 with a 5/8 - 1/2 band cut.

But your draw length is 1 1/2 inch longer than mine, so I can see that you could use a shorter active band length to produce more FPS if you wanted to.

So I can tell that you are combining elements to maintain a low draw weight and hopefully good band life...and 276 FPS is already great.

There is no point in shooting 300 FPS if the draw weight increases beyond your preference and the band snaps too soon.

For the record, the light setup that I seem to have gravitated towards is Sumeike 0.45 using a 3/4 - 3/8 band cut and shooting 6 & 7mm ball bearings.

I seem to like a 157mm active length which gives me 244 FPS for 6mm and 228 FPS for 7mm.

I can't explain it but it just feels great and has enough FPS for a 10 meter indoor target.

Although the active length will naturally stretch about another 10mm very quickly, which makes it feel even better.

This whole light setup is probably temporary until I get the time to play with other light setups.

For a heavy setup, I just attach a thicker set of bands (no preference) to my testing rig and attach my Red Dot Sight, watch it transform into a slingshot rifle,

and then just hit cans at crazy speeds with 6, 7, 8 & 9.5mm ball bearings.

I am not a prolific slingshooter, in other words, I don't do it all the time like a lot of you guys.

So I believe that other people will benefit more from the set of data than I will, but that is why I posted it.


----------



## Northerner

Hi Secretstallion... I made an embarrassing typo-error. The *Gen2 Orange Precise* that I tested is *.50mm*, not .55mm. I do have some *.55mm Yellow Gen2* that feels great but most of the data was already posted here a while back. Once my Precise Gen2 supply gets low I will order some Gen3.

Yes, I'm intentionally bringing a bit more clarity to your excellent information to benefit everyone. Reading all this great data is almost overwhelming (in a good way).

I plan to cut the same 3/4 x 3/8 Pink Sum .45mm for my next set. My ammo preference is mainly 1/4" and 5/16" (haven't tried 7mm yet). My current mild bandset is Pink .45mm Sumeike at 20mm x 13mm x 195mm. I just clocked it at 243fps average with my 32" draw length and 1/4" steel ammo (6.35mm).


----------



## secretstallion

Hey JPD-Madrid, I am glad to see your post.

Now, for those of you who don't know this member, he is Jinping Dai and he owns / co-owns a company called Slingshooting.com.

The main reason I was able to carry out my testing project was because Jinping Dai sells 140mm - 280mm samples of all the bands that I have tested.

I would never have carried out the testing project if I had to buy full rolls of all the bands, because I would have been left with many rolls that I would never use.

So I was able to buy exactly what i needed for testing, plus a little extra to use for when I finished my testing.

Now I did not mention this in the thread because it was my very first post / thread and nobody knew me. I did not want to come across as a spammer.

But I believe that now you have seen my threads, I would hope that I am now beyond suspicion.

Once I placed my first order with Jinping Dai, and he realised that i was on a testing mission, he became very supportive.

As well as the usual freebies you would expect, he gave me some free SoBong, pouch tying material and even reduced my postage costs on both my orders.

For the time being, I will stick to buying samples because that is what I prefer to do at the moment. I am not yet dedicated to any one brand or thickness.

I mention this because this could be useful for other members too. If I have wet your appetite and you would also like to try a variety of different bands, instead of just

buying a full roll of a certain band and risk not liking it, then this could be your perfect option.

So, for example, if you are in a playful testing mood, you could buy 8 different 250mm samples instead of one 2 meter roll of one band.

Or, if you want half a roll of one band, then order 4 x 250mm of one band and then ask for an uncut 1 meter length.

Well, you get the idea.

I also earn 20 points per day for logging into his site once a day.

Those points can then be used towards a maximum of 10% off regular orders (not including shipping costs).

And the remainder of the points can be used to buy freebies from his freebies section, which will be freely added to the regular order.

Points are valid for 4 months.

You can earn points various other ways too.

I found Jinping Dai on this forum and I know other members have also ordered from him too.

So he is someone credible who you can trust.

I get all my emails answered and my international deliveries arrive within 7 days.

Anyway, I have just been on his site and generated a referral link which I have posted below.

I have never done this before so I am curious to see what happens, and its a little fun too.

If you register to his site, you will currently receive 200 free points.

You can then also log into his site once per day and receive 20 points per day.

If my referral link is used, I receive 300 points after the referral user places an order successfully.

So lets see what happens.

Against regular orders, points are worth full points. So 300 points is worth $3.

Against freebie orders, points are worth half points. So 300 points are worth $1.50.

Now what can I buy with $1.50.......

https://slingshooting.com?ref=172&ip=OTAuMjAzLjU3LjUw


----------



## secretstallion

Hey Northerner,

How did I miss the fact that you were using Gen 2. I thought you were using Gen 3 like me.

I thought I read your posts closely, I need to pay more attention.


----------



## Tremoside

Great topic!

Can you show an ideal (approx is enough) Width / Taper / Elongation Ratio-(Active Length) / Thickness / PER ammo?

One for 6mm, one for 9,5 etc.

Read the topic and like the approach, was hesitating to tell my worries, but who knows, you might integrate few issues next time.


Elastics and companies come and go. It is hard to create brand related research that may become an evergreen data.
Temperature sensitivity and elongation factor is different for each elastics.
In practical life I choose bands based on my preferred ammo size and draw weight. The maximum draw weight I can handle within the desired accuracy range.
Lifespan and storage may alter quality of bands.
There is no guarantee that the quality of the materials are even and if changed than changed with notice.

Let me encourage you to create a summary / review that covers the basic principles of band selection for specific ammo. Many of us just looking for the take away message that is easy to digest and apply in practice.

Thank you again! For both of you to taking the time and effort. Thumbs up for the share!

Regards,

Tremo


----------



## Northerner

*Can you show an ideal (approx is enough) Width / Taper / Elongation Ratio-(Active Length) / Thickness / PER ammo?*

It looks like the info you are seeking might be at the lower end of his data. He addresses the active length question as follows.

I don't include the actual length of the band in the results for 2 reasons.

1). We all have different draw lengths.

2). The band length could be 10mm or more out because of the natural stretch increase over time.

Besides, we all know when we have pulled the band to or close to maximum stretch.

The following subtitles rank the bands from fastest downward. If you want the fastest in each category then it would be the top band listed in the desired category. If the draw weight is a bit more than you prefer then move down the category list until you find the highest speed with your acceptable draw weight. This method of ranking in categories will help you to easily find the band with the fastest speed for your desired max draw weight.

Categories

Ammo - 6mm - FPS OF 270 AND ABOVE

Ammo - 7mm - FPS OF 250 AND ABOVE

Ammo - 8mm - FPS OF 230 AND ABOVE

Ammo - 9.5mm - FPS OF 200 AND ABOVE

Ammo - 6mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

Ammo - 7mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

Ammo - 8mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

Ammo - 9.5mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

Ammo - 6mm - FPS FOR DRAW WEIGHTS OF 6 AND BELOW

Ammo - 7mm - FPS FOR DRAW WEIGHTS OF 6 AND BELOW

Hope this helps


----------



## secretstallion

Hey Tremoside - I am not sure you have understood the purpose of the thread.

Obviously, we all know about the 5 points that you have mentioned in the centre of you post, thats a given, You could point out a lot more too, that's easy.

Now as everyone knows, Northerner has been the king band tester here for years. Thankfully, he has become a great supporter of this thread.

Now, because of all his years of experience in band testing, people will have realised by now that whenever I say something in a post, he has a way of saying it better.

So I am just going to skip my words and use his words from a comment above, to describe what this thread is all about.

'It let's us see what happens with changes to various band thicknesses, widths and ammo weights.'

There is no way I can say the same thing any better. That is as clear as you can get.

So if you are using Precise 0.50, and you are wondering if 0.60 will fulfil your needs any better, then the set of data can give you an IDEA.

If you are using SoBong 0.65 and are wondering how the FPS compares to Sumeike 0.65, then this set of data can give you an IDEA.

If you are using a 1 - 3/4 taper and are wondering how switching to a 7/8 - 3/4 taper will affect your FPS, then this set of data can give you an IDEA

If you are using a 7/8 - 3/4 and wondering how this compares to a straight 3/4 - 3/4, then this set of data can give you an IDEA

If you are using 7mm ammo and wondering how the FPS may change if you switch to 6mm ammo, then this set of data can give you an IDEA

If you want to know the difference in draw weight between SoBong 0.45 and Sumeike 0.45, then this set of data can give you an IDEA.

If you want to view a list of certain band cuts, and see which one offers the lowest draw weight, then this set of data can give you an IDEA

This is just a small sample of what the set of data has to offer.

But this is where the journey begins.

You now have to test to make sure that you are happy with your draw weight and band life, and maybe reduce the active length accordingly.

You also need to make sure that you are receiving your desired FPS.

Bottom line, you still have to test any changes you make to your combination of band thickness, band cut, draw weight and ammo size until it fulfil your needs.

The thread can also help you to choose the latex that you want, as well as saving you money by avoiding the latex you wish you hadn't bought.

Because usually you buy the latex first and then get the numbers second. This set of data provides you with the numbers first instead.

If I gave this set of data to 100 people and then told them to put a band set together for their own personal needs, I bet every band set would be different.

The combination of latex brand, thickness, band cut, draw weight, FPS, ammo size and active length would all be different.

But it would fulfil their own personal needs.

That is what this set of data is designed to help with.

Now I see that Northerner has managed to post a reply to you already, which is great.

So, I hope that between the 2 different angles of our replies, you are happy.


----------



## M Mars

Tremendous amount of information.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Tremoside

Northerner said:


> *Can you show an ideal (approx is enough) Width / Taper / Elongation Ratio-(Active Length) / Thickness / PER ammo?*
> 
> It looks like the info you are seeking might be at the lower end of his data. He addresses the active length question as follows.
> 
> I don't include the actual length of the band in the results for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1). We all have different draw lengths.
> 
> 2). The band length could be 10mm or more out because of the natural stretch increase over time.
> 
> Besides, we all know when we have pulled the band to or close to maximum stretch.
> 
> The following subtitles rank the bands from fastest downward. If you want the fastest in each category then it would be the top band listed in the desired category. If the draw weight is a bit more than you prefer then move down the category list until you find the highest speed with your acceptable draw weight. This method of ranking in categories will help you to easily find the band with the fastest speed for your desired max draw weight.
> 
> Categories
> 
> Ammo - 6mm - FPS OF 270 AND ABOVE
> 
> Ammo - 7mm - FPS OF 250 AND ABOVE
> 
> Ammo - 8mm - FPS OF 230 AND ABOVE
> 
> Ammo - 9.5mm - FPS OF 200 AND ABOVE
> 
> Ammo - 6mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS
> 
> Ammo - 7mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS
> 
> Ammo - 8mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS
> 
> Ammo - 9.5mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS
> 
> Ammo - 6mm - FPS FOR DRAW WEIGHTS OF 6 AND BELOW
> 
> Ammo - 7mm - FPS FOR DRAW WEIGHTS OF 6 AND BELOW
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you Northerner!

It is much easier to handle the information once a brief summary is out.

I guess I can cut my bands already, but watching this thread I thought the amount of data is simply overwhelming and misses the attention of the target audience.

My intention was nothing else, just driving attention to the presentation. Like chunking the data based on importance and real life. Instead of presenting the sheer volume. Thinking of 30mm straight cut for 6mm ammo for example.

Thanks for the wrap up again!

M


----------



## secretstallion

Hey Tremoside,

As you can now see, I crunched all the data and then created the very summaries that you were looking for, at the very end of the thread.

I presumed that you had read the thread, and so further presumed that the summaries that I had presented, were not the summaries that you were looking for.

This is the reason I chose to answer your post from a different angle.

You are right, it is much easier to handle the information once a brief summary is out, which is the very reason why I wrote those summaries.

You say that watching this thread you thought the amount of data is simply overwhelming. Again, you are right, which is another reason why I wrote those summaries.

You say it misses the attention of the target audience. I ended the thread with those summaries to make sure that this would not happen.

You say I presented sheer volume, and once again you are correct. Which is why I purposely ended the sheer volume with those summaries.

I am glad that you are now on board.

By the way, if you would like to download those summaries in word documents, then I have left you the 3 links below.


----------



## Projectile Pilot

I'm sorry, now that I look through the numbers much more carefully it seems our results may not be too far off. The last two or three tests I did didn't include the lead equivalent to 9.5mm but depending on a few things they've usually been around 30 fps apart, about 40 fps with much higher elongation.

Plus, with all those fun numbers in one place it's likely I may have misread something. Also, thank you for all the information. Numbers are like candy for the mind


----------



## secretstallion

Hey Projectile Pilot - You are absolutely correct. You will have experienced more FPS than me when using a handheld slingshot.

Now, it has just dawned on me that I have never mentioned my last day of testing, where I enjoyed the fruits of my labour.

As I approached the end of my testing project, I purchased 12 dirt cheap plastic slingshots from china.

Now, they only cost about £2.60 each but they fit perfectly in my hand, so I was very happy.

Once I had crunched all the data and wrote out all my summaries, I then loaded all the 12 winners onto my 12 slingshots.

This means that I looked at the Sumeike summary results, and then loaded the fastest band cut for 6mm, 7mm, 8mm and & 9.5mm ball bearings.

I then did the same with Precise and SoBong. This is what I mean by the 12 winners.

Then on my last day, I just went crazy. I just kept rotating these slingshots and shooting these crazy speeds. I couldn't stop.

The candy shop door had been left wide open, and I wasn't leaving.

Now where this relates to you, is that I too was experiencing higher speeds. I also did mention in the thread that you too would experience the same.

Firstly, I was using a smaller aerodynamic pouch instead of the large testing pouch meant for 10-13mm ammo.

Secondly, this time I removed the excess 10mm or so excess latex flap from the pouch end, which I didn't do during testing.

On top of this, I was sometimes subconsciously flicking my wrist forward, sometimes drawing a little further back, and sometimes releasing the pouch a bit earlier.

Now this all combined to result in my higher speeds.

If you now include your longer 32 inch draw length as opposed to my 30.5 inch draw length, your results are right on the money.

Remember, I used a testing rig so that I could not accidently or purposely push the FPS higher.

This way, my results would be consistant as I was able to compare oranges to oranges and have full confidence in my results.

If I had used a handheld slingshot, then my results would have been all over the place and I could not have trusted my results.

This is because I could not trust myself to replicate every shot exactly the same.

Now, the combination of all the testing, compounded with the final day of crazy shooting made my pouch pulling thumb sore, feels more like a sprain.

So I haven't done any shooting since, I will wait until my thumb feels better.

So I am glad to hear that people such as yourself are making the most of the set of data.

When I finished the set of data, I wasn't too sure whether anyone else would be interested in it.

But then I thought it may help a few biginners, who usually ask questions which are answered within the set of data.

From all the feedback that I have received on the comment section and on PM, I believe I made the right decision in sharing this set of data.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey Guys,

I have found myself surrounded by latex band samples, so I need to have a clearout.

So, I have placed an ad in the For Sale by Individuals Forum, just in case anyone here is interested.

Here is the link: Sumeike - Precice - SoBong For Sale (mispelt)

Thanks


----------



## robbo

g,day can you tell me,length width and weight of the pouch you used thanks.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey Robbo,

60mm x 19mm x 1g

Regards


----------



## gunslingster

It's been a little while now since you posted your test results, and so I just gotta ask this question.

Based on all your testing, if you had to choose only one band, one which fulfilled all your own personal needs, which one would it be and why?


----------



## robbo

thanks secret stallion. I am using precise 3rd gen .75, have been thinking of going to .65 on your findings. less band weight more speed maybe, for 8mm steel and 6mm . the .75 is very snappy, I found and if you don't cut it right it doesn't perform as it can. what do you recommend secret stallion regards robbo


----------



## Northerner

robbo said:


> thanks secret stallion. I am using precise 3rd gen .75, have been thinking of going to .65 on your findings. less band weight more speed maybe, for 8mm steel and 6mm . the .75 is very snappy, I found and if you don't cut it right it doesn't perform as it can. what do you recommend secret stallion regards robbo


I'm looking forward to his answer. Maybe your question should include your max draw weight. I shoot 6, 7 and 8mm steel ammo but I like a lighter draw weight so I'm thinking of .45, .50 or .55mm Precise Gen3. With a 32" draw length I should be fine.

*Precise Gen3*

Ammo - 6mm - FPS OF 290 AND ABOVE

FPS Band Cut DW Thickness

322 3/4 - 3/8 11.58 0.65

321 7/8 - 3/8 12.81 0.65

314 7/8 - 3/8 9.92 0.55

314 1 - 1/2 11.20 0.50

311 30 - 20 12.08 0.40

309 7/8 - 1/2 13.79 0.65

309 3/4 - 1/2 12.61 0.65

307 5/8 - 1/2 12.95 0.65

307 1 - 5/8 11.17 0.50

307 7/8 - 3/8 10.00 0.50

305 3/4 - 3/8 11.26 0.75

304 30 - 20 15.11 0.60

304 1 - 3/4 14.08 0.60

304 1 - 1/2 13.02 0.65

303 5/8 - 3/8 11.26 0.65

303 30 - 25 13.15 0.40

303 1 - 5/8 9.97 0.40

301 30 - 20 12.40 0.50

301 1 - 1/2 9.74 0.40

301 30 - 20 11.04 0.45

300 7/8 - 3/8 10.78 0.70

300 7/8 - 3/8 9.61 0.60

300 1 - 1/2 9.05 0.45

299 1 - 3/4 10.70 0.40

297 1 - 3/4 11.00 0.50

297 3/4 - 3/8 8.83 0.55

296 7/8 - 1/2 11.61 0.50

296 3/4 - 5/8 13.37 0.65

296 3/4 - 3/8 9.06 0.60

296 1 - 1/2 10.26 0.55

296 1 - 7/8 11.80 0.40

295 7/8 - 3/8 9.13 0.40

295 7/8 - 5/8 10.57 0.50

295 1 - 3/4 15.46 0.70

295 1 - 5/8 9.26 0.45

294 7/8 - 1/2 9.81 0.55

293 7/8 - 5/8 9.31 0.40

292 5/8 - 3/8 10.64 0.75

292 7/8 - 5/8 10.56 0.55

292 1 - 3/4 9.70 0.45

290 7/8 - 5/8 9.64 0.45

290 1 - 1/2 10.47 0.60

290 7/8 - 5/8 13.39 0.65

Ammo - 8mm - FPS OF 260 AND ABOVE

FPS Band Cut DW Thickness

280 30 - 20 15.11 0.60

277 3/4 - 3/8 11.58 0.65

276 1 - 3/4 15.46 0.70

276 1 - 3/4 14.08 0.60

276 7/8 - 1/2 13.79 0.65

275 1 - 1/2 13.02 0.65

274 7/8 - 3/8 12.81 0.65

270 30 - 25 13.15 0.40

270 3/4 - 1/2 12.61 0.65

269 7/8 - 7/8 15.97 0.70

269 30 - 20 12.40 0.50

269 30 - 20 12.08 0.40

268 30 - 25 16.18 0.60

268 1 - 1/2 11.20 0.50

267 3/4 - 3/8 11.26 0.75

267 5/8 - 1/2 12.95 0.65

266 1 - 5/8 11.17 0.50

266 3/4 - 5/8 13.37 0.65

265 7/8 - 5/8 13.39 0.65

264 7/8 - 3/8 10.78 0.70

263 1 - 3/4 11.00 0.50

263 1 - 5/8 14.05 0.65

261 30 - 25 12.94 0.50

260 7/8 - 3/8 9.92 0.55

260 1 - 1 15.76 0.60

260 30 - 20 15.98 0.70

Ammo - 6mm - FPS FOR DRAW WEIGHTS OF 7 AND BELOW

253 5/8 - 1/2 6.65 0.45

234 1/2 - 3/8 6.29 0.45

227 1/2 - 1/2 6.30 0.45

203 3/8 - 3/8 6.52 0.40

210 3/8 - 3/8 5.49 0.45


----------



## robbo

hey northerner. got a short draw mate 26 to 28 inches. with big taper, band life is a lot better than TheraBand gold .supposedly .65 3rd gen is better than tb and about similar thickness.in the video s ive seen and read about , most say it is.


----------



## Kalevala

robbo said:


> thanks secret stallion. I am using precise 3rd gen .75, have been thinking of going to .65 on your findings. less band weight more speed maybe, for 8mm steel and 6mm . the .75 is very snappy, I found and if you don't cut it right it doesn't perform as it can. what do you recommend secret stallion regards robbo


If You shoot 8 mm steel, try Precise 0,45 (1"-3/4").

Light draw and enough speed to suspended card cut from 20 m distance.

With that cut it's really long lasting bandset too.


----------



## robbo

thanks Kalevala, whats your draw length. mines about 26 to 28 inches . at the moment .75 precise 17mm to 9.5 that goes in and out of coke cans at 20m. regards robbo


----------



## Kalevala

My draw is 29"


----------



## secretstallion

Hey gunslingster,

Short Answer - Sumeike 0.45.

Long Answer - The reason why I can now answer this question is because I recently challenged myself to answer this very same question.

My band supplier recently had a promotion where I was given the opportunity to turn all of my reward points into product.

If it weren't for this promotion, then all of my reward points would have probably expired worthless because they are only valid for 4 months.

So I decided to cash in my reward points in exchange for an order, which included a few rolls of latex band.

For the time being, I wanted to choose and commit to only one latex band.

So in order to choose the perfect latex band for me, I simply wrote down a list of criteria.

I will list the criteria that I can remember:

During my testing, I became less keen on thick bands because of the heavy draw weight.

Heavy draw weight made my pouch gripping thumb ache / sore after a while.

So I wanted to use light bands with light draw weight.

I do not want to use heavy ammo because I like to use 6 and 7mm ammo.

I only need enough FPS for my 10m target practice.

I do not shoot any further than 10m, and I do not hunt.

I like to attach the bands to the pouch by using a constrictor knot. This works perfectly well for thin bands, but in my experience, not for thick bands.

I don't care about band life.

I cannot remember any more criteria, but you get the point.

I then looked through my test results and Sumeike 0.45 was the perfect choice for me.

Now for full disclosure, I always wanted to try Sumeike 0.45 anyway because I had heard great thing about it.

I know that there are experienced 10m target shooters out there, who have tested various bands and ended up settling on Sumeike 0.45.

The only example which comes to mind at the moment is Asa at Romany Catapults.

And of course, we all know that the 2018 Chinese World Champion uses it too.

But my choice of band came from identifying my own personal criteria / needs, and then allowing my test results to choose the right band for me.

After all, this is exactly what the test results are for.

If you are interested, I currently use a 3/4-3/8 (18-10mm) taper.

My active length is currently 145mm.

It is plenty powerful.

I use 6 & 7mm steel ball bearings.

The average band life is about 150 shots.

I mentioned above that I don't care about band life, which may seem unusual to some people.

Now, let me explain the 5 reasons why:

* My latex band is not expensive.

* I enjoy making my own band sets.

* I have a Band Cutting Template, which is specifically made for my sized tapered bands.

So I can quickly cut 5 pairs of bands at once, or even 10 pairs if I double up on the band.

* I can quickly attach the bands to the pouch by using a constrictor knot.

* I can quickly attach the bands to the forks by simply slotting the bands into the fork tips, and then just tighten up the thumb screws.

I hope I have fully answered your question.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey robbo,

If you are thinking about going from 0.75 down to 0.65 in order to reduce your draw weight, then you won't really find much difference in draw weight

for your 6mm & 8mm ammo. It is still going to be around 11ibs.

You currently shoot with a 17mm - 9.5mm taper, which is very close to what I am currently using myself, so I would drop down even further.

I currently shoot with a 18mm - 10mm taper, and my draw weight is around 6ibs or less.

View the test results for 3/4 - 3/8 and compare the draw weight between 0.45, 0.50 and 0.55 and see which draw weight is for you.

As long as it also has the FPS that you are looking for, then you have found your band thickness.

Then you will need to see if you are happy with the band life.

I have just posted a reply to gunslingster, and I believe it would be a great idea for you to read it.

Also, I have just read the replies from both Northerner and Kalevala and they have nailed it.

So I believe that between these 3 or so posts, you will find exactly what you are looking for.

By the way, I have found both Northerner and Kalevala to be incredibly experienced and knowledgable.

So if I were you, I would take any information that they offer, print it out, place it in a nice gold frame,

and then hang it on your favourite wall!

Just Sayin'


----------



## gunslingster

Wow, I thought you were going to be a bit more pc and not commit to an answer. I wasn't expecting all that, thanks man!

So is that the reason why you are selling all your other bands, because I thought you would have just used em up.

I'm sure I read that you purposely bought a little extra because you wanted to carry on using them after your testing project.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey gunslingster,

My, my, you have read the thread!

In total, I ended up receiving 5 rolls of Sumeike 0.45.

When I then totalled up all the unused latex band samples that I had left, it was the equivalent of just over 5 rolls.

Now, target practice for me is just a hobby, and I don't do it every day, so I just had far too much latex band.

Which is why I decided to sell all my unused band samples, otherwise it was all just going to degrade and go to waste.

Now whenever I have something in my home that is not too expensive, and I can honestly admit to myself that I am

not going to use it anymore, then that motivates me to sell it on Gumtree.

I will then take that money and go to my local Tesco supermarket and buy some food products with it, Why?

Tesco has this fantastic program where they collect food products for charitable causes.

The food products then go on to help feed the homeless, the elderly and children experiencing poverty.

The idea is to just do your shopping as usual, and maybe buy a little extra food product, and then just pop those extra food

products into the charity trolley on your way out.

So my motivation for selling my unused latex band samples was exactly the same.

There was no point in just watching it degrade over time, when I can sell it to someone who is actually going to use it,

and then I can use the money to donate some much needed food.

Gumtree is not the right place for selling latex band, which is why I placed an ad on the forum, and listed them on ebay.

I also find it fun trying to create the ads on ebay too, and it gives me more selling experience as I had only ever sold 2 items

previously on ebay, which was a few years ago.


----------



## gunslingster

That sounds like a great idea. I haven't seen it of course cos my girlfriend doesn't like me going shopping with her cos

I just get bored and it really annoys her. Suits me though (lol).

Its cool what you are doing with the money though.


----------



## robbo

thanks secret stallion and everybody for your help. appreciate it regards robbo


----------



## Northerner

I just finished a shooting session with *Sumeike Pink .45mm*. The bandset had snapped once already but I still had enough to tie again, although the pouch end was about 2mm wider than I wanted. Draw weight is very mild but I was getting some fingerslaps with the Taurus so I knew I was a bit overpowered for the ammo (except the 3/8"). I could probably trim down the pouch end and maintain the speed with the lighter ammo.

*Sumeike Pink .45mm **(32" draw length - 460% stretch)*

20mm x 14mm x 176mm

3/8" steel = 188 fps

5/16" steel = 224 fps

7mm steel = 242 fps

1/4" steel = 253 fps

*PS-* These bands are not maxed out. I could likely shorten to get a bit more speed but I'm interested in longevity as well. Shot count is only at 77 but I'm hoping to beat 300 before a break.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey gunslingster,

Well, I can use most of the money.

If you look at the for sale ad on the forum, the middle photo shows 8 band samples.

Those 8 band samples, along with SoBong Taichi 0.60 & 0.70, and Sobong Xunmeng 0.60 & 0.70 were freebies.

I used the SoBong Taichi 0.60 & 0.70 for my testing project.

As for the remaining 10 band samples, because I didn't actually use them, I feel more comfortable selling them

and then sending that money back to my band supplier.

In fact, I have already sold 3 of those band samples and have deposited the money into his paypal account.

The band sets in the right photo are no longer available because I am now also selling my catapults, and so I need

those band sets as they came with the catapults.

The products in the left photo are no longer available either, because I am now using them.

In a previous order, I exchanged some of my reward points for some gongwubuke band sets, but he didn't have them,

so he included those 3 products as a replacement, which meant that they were mine to give away freely.

As for ebay, I have listed all the band samples individually.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey Northerner,

Thanks for jumping in and helping with questions on here today, you too Kalevala, I always appreciate your input.

'I could probably trim down the pouch end and maintain the speed with the lighter ammo'

Yes, but trimming the pouch end of light bands often results in trimming the band life too.

My 18mm - 10mm taper is like a sweet spot for draw weight and speed, but only for 6 and 7mm ammo.

So i just accept the band life that comes with it.

I like my bands a little tighter than yours too.

I'm sure that your 20mm - 14mm taper will offer you greater longevity though, and if you can hit 300,

then that will be fantastic. But like you say, it might be a bit much for 6 & 7mm ammo.

It is about finding the overall sweet spot that is right for you.

And when you eventually do, I hope you will post it here because I will be very interested.


----------



## MIsling

Wow, I just found this thread, great information from all!


----------



## skropi

That's why I shoot with a 140cm+ draw length (55"+). It solves all the speed issues, with a draw weight that a newborn could handle easily ????


----------



## Northerner

Hey SS,

My current fav is *20mm x 12mm x 195mm*. Draw weight is only around 5 lb 6oz with a speed of 215fps with 5/16" steel. This band works well with 7mm too. When the band breaks it's always at the pouch so I end up with around 13-14mm width for the next set with the well used leftover.

I have a little pile of broken Sumeike Pink bands that are too short to use. All broke at the pouch and all were tied with the crystal tying string. This recent set was tied with size #3 crochet cotton with the hope of getting a bit more life (constrictor knot). The thin band is heavily stressed at the pouch but possibly the thicker soft cotton will add some life.


----------



## Kalevala

secretstallion said:


> It is about finding the overall sweet spot that is right for you.


 :yeahthat:

Like said before, these results should give an idea of best working bandset to Your needs.

What works for You may not be perfect for other :twocents:


----------



## gunslingster

I was looking at your ebay ads last night and noticed that you are giving away free bands with your ball bearings.

How did you decide which bands to sell and which ones to give away for free? Was it based on your test results?


----------



## secretstallion

Hey gunslingster,

This is just me having some fun and trying to be creative,

Firstly, as you know, I bought some latex band samples.

I also mentioned somewhere on here that I also bought about a dozen or so cheap catapults from China.

Well a while ago, I bought a job lot of 6, 7, 8 & 9.5mm steel ball bearings.

I bought them because the price was right, even though I knew that I could never use them all.

I knew that I could just sell any excess later on.

This is the reason why my testing project includes the use of these particular sized ammo.

So I am selling the latex band samples, most of the catapults and the excess from the steel ball bearings.

When I create an ad on ebay, I may list something which includes 'free' latex band.

For example, I am selling 1100 x 7mm steel ball bearings with 2 'free' latex bands.

Now when the listing sells, and once all the ebay fees, paypal fees and postage costs have been deducted,

then I will be left with the exact amount of money which I paid for both the ball bearings and the latex bands.

I always sell for breakeven, I never look to make a profit.

I am simply looking to liquidate and then redirect money from something that I no longer use, into food donation.

So anything you see which includes 'free' latex band, etc, is really just priced in.

And it appears to be working.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey skropi,

I can't bring my self to try the full butterfly.

I always wonder what happens if you get a flyer.

I have a vision of the ball bearing hitting you in the back of your head, or on the side of your face.

And I can't get that out of my mind.

I wonder if this has actually happened to someone, or whether it is just me not fully understanding the technique of the full butterfly.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey Northerner,

Thanks for posting your current favourite Sumeike setup.

I know what you mean about having a little pile of broken Sumeike Pink bands that are too short to use.

Although, I bet your broken bands are still long enough to cut into my sized bands because of my shorter overall length.

I am currently using Marlow No.4 Whipping Twine for tying my pouch, I believe it is 0.8mm.

It doesn't increase my band life though.


----------



## skropi

secretstallion said:


> Hey skropi,
> 
> I can't bring my self to try the full butterfly.
> I always wonder what happens if you get a flyer.
> I have a vision of the ball bearing hitting you in the back of your head, or on the side of your face.
> And I can't get that out of my mind.
> I wonder if this has actually happened to someone, or whether it is just me not fully understanding the technique of the full butterfly.


I am mainly shooting 3/4 butterfly, and only occasionally full. 
Personally, I become more and more accurate the longer I draw. It is probably due to my pouch hand alignment becoming better? I really dont know.
When you get a flyer it is the same as with a short draw, I never managed to hit my face, not even when I started shooting , so it is probably not a common occurrence.
If you feel insecure though, you will not shoot well for sure, so it would be better to use a frame you don't care about, so you could shoot without anxiety.


----------



## gunslingster

Sorry, I get it now. I thought you were giving away the worst performers for free, silly me.


----------



## Northerner

secretstallion said:


> Hey Northerner,
> 
> Thanks for posting your current favourite Sumeike setup.
> 
> I know what you mean about having a little pile of broken Sumeike Pink bands that are too short to use.
> 
> Although, I bet your broken bands are still long enough to cut into my sized bands because of my shorter overall length.
> 
> I am currently using Marlow No.4 Whipping Twine for tying my pouch, I believe it is 0.8mm.
> 
> It doesn't increase my band life though.


The bands that I mentioned above broke today. Shot count was only *193* with most being with 5/16" steel. Speed was 224fps and draw weight 6.75 lbs at my 32" draw length. I was hoping that the cotton string would give me a little more life from the bands but I guess short life is the trade-off for the band efficiency.


----------



## robbo

g,day everyone has anybody tried the .40 precise, its the closest to TheraBand black. I heard .45 is good thought the 40 might go better on 6mm steel regards robbo.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey robbo,

I presume you are referencing speed / FPS.

The only way that I can help you is through my results.

Simply choose the straight or tapered band cut, and then compare the 6mm FTS for 0.45 and 0.40.

For example, if you wanted to compare 3/4 - 3/8, then 0.45 shows 280 FTS, whereas 0.40 shows 270 FTS.

So in this case ONLY, 0.45 has the edge for FPS.

You can simply compare any results you want side by side, for the band cut and ammo size that you are interested in.


----------



## robbo

thanks secret stallion I have been going through your results a lot. precise mainly , it appears the .40 works better for what I want than the .45 . with more of a harder draw then the 45. as the .65 has more draw weight than the 75, for what I want. 40 for 6mm 65 for 8mm your test results are fantastic mate



secretstallion said:


> Hey robbo,
> 
> I presume you are referencing speed / FPS.
> 
> The only way that I can help you is through my results.
> 
> Simply choose the straight or tapered band cut, and then compare the 6mm FTS for 0.45 and 0.40.
> 
> For example, if you wanted to compare 3/4 - 3/8, then 0.45 shows 280 FTS, whereas 0.40 shows 270 FTS.
> 
> So in this case ONLY, 0.45 has the edge for FPS.
> 
> You can simply compare any results you want side by side, for the band cut and ammo size that you are interested in.


----------



## Northerner

I just finished testing another *Pink Sumeike .45mm bandset* for shot count. This set was cut *20mm x 13mm x 180mm* and drawn to my usual 32" (812 mm) length. The pouch on this set was fastened with the crystal tying string. The band started to tear at shot #*335* and was hanging by a thread size section at shot #342. This is an improvement from the first Pinks tested that only went 193 shots. I plan to keep track of another couple of sets to get an average.


----------



## secretstallion

Hey Northerner,

Thanks for keeping us updated on your shot counts.

I am always interested in seeing how close you can get to your ideal band life.


----------



## Northerner

I broke another set of *Pink Sumeike .45mm *this morning. This set was a bit milder in draw weight but shot count was about the same. I used the crystal tying string and tri-fold on the bands at the pouch. Cut was *19mm x 13mm x 185mm *and I shot mainly 5/16" steel ammo and a bit of 7mm. Speed was 216fps with 5/16" and 230 with 7mm. The tear at the pouch started at shot #*320* and I got 11 more before the bands were hanging by a thread.

It's looking like the first shot test was not typical (*193*). The second and third tests were close (*335 & 320*).


----------



## secretstallion

Hey Northerner,

This is great, A lot of people would have wrote it off after a break at 193, but I'm glad you tried it again twice.

So I believe this has given you the minimum band life range that you were looking for, as well as the maximum 1/4'' taper you wanted.

And your draw weight seems to be under control too. I am really enjoying this journey of yours.

You have shown me exactly what I need to do if I ever want to double my own band life.

So this is really valuable information for me too!

Thanks for taking the time to post your results on here, I know this will help a lot of people over the years.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Northerner said:


> I broke another set of *Pink Sumeike .45mm *this morning. This set was a bit milder in draw weight but shot count was about the same. I used the crystal tying string and tri-fold on the bands at the pouch. Cut was *19mm x 13mm x 185mm *and I shot mainly 5/16" steel ammo and a bit of 7mm. Speed was 216fps with 5/16" and 230 with 7mm. The tear at the pouch started at shot #*320* and I got 11 more before the bands were hanging by a thread.
> 
> It's looking like the first shot test was not typical (*193*). The second and third tests were close (*335 & 320*).


I just started making a Full Butterfly set with the .4 Sumike with a 75" draw using my Linville Longtom. This is an old thread, and for me so far, the .45 Sumike has been the fastest. What I'm doing is making a heavy set to shoot a 55 gram tungstun ball and I've been trying to find a formula that will allow me to convert a draw weight ratio to ammo size that I can multiply and reconfigure for an acceptable draw weight that I can handle to max out the speed of the ball. I'm just trying to see how many fpe that I can actually come up with.
I haven't been successful in finding any formulas for the equasion, so I thought that maybe you might have an idea.
Is trying the .4 Sumike over the .45 Sumike a bad idea? This will be a first with the .4 to me... have you used it?

Right now, I have used 1-1/2" x 3/4" .45 Sumike doubles for smaller ammo that pushed well over 400fps with a PP Taurus, I can't draw these back all the way as triples... I have tried... lol, but the speeds with triples were less than 30fps faster anyway after I was able to set them to that 33" standard draw length. 

I have both 45 gram and 80 gram weights to try blasting with, any help will be greatly appriciated. 
Thanks,
Reed


----------



## Flatband

How I ever missed this huge Posting I don't know. This has to be the most comprehensive tests done on Slingshot Elastomers that I have ever seen! Secret Stallion you have done some work here Bud. This is impressive and informative. Great job!


----------

